# Books Defending Inerrancy?



## Ephrata (Apr 19, 2014)

Recently, there's been a divide in my Bible study concerning whether the Bible is truly historically and culturally inerrant (meaning that some folks have doubts as to whether the record of historical events, especially in the Old Testament can actually be trusted). The GCTS-grad leader has said "I would probably state that it's inerrant, but don't always see that in practice." A confusing statement, to say the least.

Pretty much the only book I own on the topic is a copy of the Chicago Statement; does anyone have recommendations?


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 19, 2014)

Are you looking for a popular level "quick read" or more of a definitive scholarly statement?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 19, 2014)

Two that spring to mind:

B.B. Warfield, _The Inspiration and Authority of the Bible_
J.I. Packer, _Fundamentalism and the Word of God_

Grace to you.


----------



## Ephrata (Apr 19, 2014)

Both would be great. One to read now and recommend to others; one to take down this summer.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 19, 2014)

Rev. Marsh's recommendations are fantastic. If you're looking for something heavy-hitting, I haven't read either of these titles but considering the authors two resources worth looking into would be: The Erosion of Inerrancy in Evangelicalism: Responding to New Challenges to Biblical Authority and Thy Word Is Still Truth: Essential Writings on the Doctrine of Scripture from the Reformation to Today Lillback, Peter 9781596384477


----------



## Ephrata (Apr 19, 2014)

> Two that spring to mind:
> 
> B.B. Warfield, The Inspiration and Authority of the Bible
> J.I. Packer, Fundamentalism and the Word of God
> ...



Ah, thank you! Packer is a favorite among them, so that's a great starting point.

Much appreciated, both of you.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 19, 2014)

Hamalas said:


> Thy Word Is Still Truth: Essential Writings on the Doctrine of Scripture from the Reformation to Today Lillback, Peter 9781596384477



I'd forgotten about Dr. Lillback's book. Someone mentioned it to me a while back but I've not yet purchased a copy. 

Tori, I believe you'll find the volumes mentioned here to be helpful!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Tori,

I think it depends on which version of the Bible you use. If it is the Authorized Version it has a far higher standard of what constitutes inerrancy (the word _infallible_ is preferable), and I would recommend _The King James Version Defended _(or here), by Harvard text critic EF Hills, and _Crowned With Glory: The Bible from Ancient Text to Authorized Version_, by Dr. Thomas Holland.

For more info on this topic see these articles / posts here at PB.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 20, 2014)

The Sufficiency of Scripture by Noel Weeks. He is a YEC, got a ThM at Westminster and a professor of ANE studies at University of Sydney. He is very helpful.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Apr 20, 2014)

You may find the recent _Five Views on Inerrancy_ helpful. It came out a few months ago and shows interaction between the authors on the issues as well. The contributors are Al Mohler, Peter Enns, John Franke, Michael Bird, and Kevin Vanhoozer.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 24, 2014)

This might also be of interest:The most important book of the year? - Reformation21 Blog


----------

